# I want to record my frogs...



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have been wanting to set up a recording system in my tanks for some time now and was wondering if anyone has any info on what to start with. I have roughly 40 tanks, and between my air conditioner (20k btu built into the frog room wall), the fan and the multiple pums, anthonyi and other relatively loud callers combined with the noise of pumps, filters and the underlying sound of ticking timers it can be hard to pinpoint who is calling and who is not. I was hoping someone may have a set up they have used or seen that is a small, with a good quality microphone that could be wired to go in viv for a few days at a time that goes to a small, simple digital recording device. The goal is obviously to record good quality audio of multiple species over time. It would be made publicly available for any reason other froggers may see fit. I would simply like to be able to 100% positively identify calling males in certain situations as well as be able to play back in hopes of getting breeding responses. 
Anyone have any suggestions for a "micro" microphone that is worth the cost with a recording device that won't break the bank? I have many species/morphs/locales that I think could in the long run benefit all of us. 
Thanks in advance...


Brian


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't know how they would do in humid viv environments, but you can get those mics that clip to people and then attach it to a voice recorder. To waterproof it, I would just rubber band some plastic wrap around it. If you wanted to get even fancier, you could get a funnel and put it in at that base so that you have a directional mic, essentially.

I would say that's probably the best bet to get as uninterrupted recording as possible.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

You could try a phone recording mic. The old type that used to suction cup to the phone itself. Just suction cup it to the glass outside the tank, it should be effective at picking up the calls inside and being waterproof becomes irrelevant.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm gonna do a little searching on amazon or ebay and see what I can find. I'm also looking for a 12 HR capable recorder so I can basically set it up and leave it recording for a full day cycle. Maybe a multi channel that would allow me to record more than 1 viv at a time.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Lots of cheap digital recorders these days. Many only record over a settable level. That may be nice too.

Post what works.


----------

